# Phal equestris var coerulea



## Geek_it (Jul 28, 2021)

1st flowering under my care… loving the lip


----------



## sunset (Jul 29, 2021)

nice flowers and photo


----------



## abax (Jul 29, 2021)

I love and collect equestris and this blue lip is eye catching.


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 30, 2021)

Real beauty.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 30, 2021)

very pretty


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 31, 2021)

Geek_it said:


> 1st flowering under my care… loving the lip


It’s beautiful and one of my favorites…I’ve tried it many times and they always, always die. Other Phalaenopsis I keep for many years, decades. Any advice? I’ve tried it in sphagnum moss and bark, mounted, different light levels. It’s such a sweet plant and I can’t believe how badly I do with it.


----------



## Brev (Jul 31, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> It’s beautiful and one of my favorites…I’ve tried it many times and they always, always die. Other Phalaenopsis I keep for many years, decades. Any advice? I’ve tried it in sphagnum moss and bark, mounted, different light levels. It’s such a sweet plant and I can’t believe how badly I do with it.


How is your growing environment? I have my eq. for nearly 10 years, which I grow in the kitchen that is quite hot, esp. in the summer. My experience is that it loves morning sun (I grow mine at the south-facing windowsill of the kitchen). Also it likes its roots to dry quickly after each watering, so I mix quite a lot of chacoal chips in the media (like a half, the rest are growstones and a bit of bark chips). I water it every morning as my location is hot and my home is quite windy. It is quite happy as the roots can tell by growing non-stop.


----------



## SouthPark (Jul 31, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> It’s beautiful and one of my favorites…I’ve tried it many times and they always, always die. Other Phalaenopsis I keep for many years, decades. Any advice? I’ve tried it in sphagnum moss and bark, mounted, different light levels. It’s such a sweet plant and I can’t believe how badly I do with it.



In the tropics here, I grow mine in scoria - 5 to 8 mm diameter scoria pieces. I dump most of the water into the outskirts (toward the outer rim) of my opaque and good drainage pot, and this orchid gets fairly bright light, and no direct sunlight. I just provide relatively weak fertiliser and relatively weak mag-cal once a month. And the only thing I have to watch out for here ----- are spider mites.


----------



## SouthPark (Jul 31, 2021)

Geek_it ....... wonderful spadey/diamond lip. Very nice colours.


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 1, 2021)

Brev said:


> How is your growing environment? I have my eq. for nearly 10 years, which I grow in the kitchen that is quite hot, esp. in the summer. My experience is that it loves morning sun (I grow mine at the south-facing windowsill of the kitchen). Also it likes its roots to dry quickly after each watering, so I mix quite a lot of chacoal chips in the media (like a half, the rest are growstones and a bit of bark chips). I water it every morning as my location is hot and my home is quite windy. It is quite happy as the roots can tell by growing non-stop.


Wow. You are really great with it. Maybe mine get too cold in winter? I don’t know. I grow so many species just fine, including several Phalaenopsis, Sedeira, Vanda. It’s something specific to this group I think, that I’m doing front. Oh well, I enjoy yours! Thank you.


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 1, 2021)

SouthPark said:


> In the tropics here, I grow mine in scoria - 5 to 8 mm diameter scoria pieces. I dump most of the water into the outskirts (toward the outer rim) of my opaque and good drainage pot, and this orchid gets fairly bright light, and no direct sunlight. I just provide relatively weak fertiliser and relatively weak mag-cal once a month. And the only thing I have to watch out for here ----- are spider mites.



Ha well Chicago is tropical for several months….but then it’s…very not! I’ll probably try this little brat again. Thank you!


----------

